# Gas Line Tests - HELP!



## markg (Nov 21, 2007)

My contractor put in a gas line for a cooktop and used tracpipe so there wouldn't be any unions,etc in finished ceiling.

He tested the line with 5lbs of pressure for 24 hrs.  It dropped about 3/4 lb.  He was ok with that saying the air cools, etc and the line doesn't have to support 5 anyway, that's just so they can spray the blue magic solution on the joints, etc.   He said his test gauge is old and might have a very small leak too. He said to make me feel better he'd drop it to 2lb and do 24 hr.  It dropped about 1/2+lb still in last 24 hrs.

His explanation is that there is no leak, the gas company would test 1lb for 20 minutes and call it good. He's an engineer, and has 25 yrs in the business as a certified hvac, restaurant eq guy.

Is there a legitimate reason for it to lose 25% of the pressure? Should I let him turn it on?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 21, 2007)

Welcome MarkG:
The change in temperature will certainly change the pressure. If you had a leak in the line the air would drop to 0 in 5 to 10 minutes. He is also correct about the gas pressure; it will only be 6oz. which is not much more than a baby's breath. 
He has done a good job for you; pay the man and enjoy your new gas stove.
Glenn


----------



## geo fan (Jun 14, 2008)

what he should do is get him to put at least 30 psi of nitogen which wont condense and spray soap bubbles on every joint in the system I have seen the tracpipe adapters leak if the cut wasnt clean if he keeps blowing you off give a call to the town hall the the inspector has a heads up on the situation in CT they want a 30 psi test to hold for 24 hours 


oil spills and gas kills


----------



## majakdragon (Jun 15, 2008)

Only "real" problem I would have with this contractor is his excuse about the "old gauge". I feel that if you are using equipment to test for leaks, you should at least have decent equipment. Hopefully the gas company will be testing this line before it is turned on.


----------



## frodo (Aug 5, 2008)

if a system is holding pressure,it will not drop pressure. true that ambient
 can effect a gauge, by 1 or 2 lbs. if the gauge has droped, ther is a slow leak. it does not make a tinkers damn. that ''just'' low pressure will be delivered thru the pipe. a leak is a leak. if it is a low pressure system, then you will have gas pooling up in a traped space. awaiting a source of ignition.
 or it could be venting out into the atmosphere. tell him that you want to see a ''new'' gauge on the pipe. and that you will not accept a drop in pressure.  the best gauge for him to use, would be a mercury gauge.
 they let you know  right now if ther is a leak.


----------



## Ace28 (May 10, 2009)

majakdragon said:


> Only "real" problem I would have with this contractor is his excuse about the "old gauge". I feel that if you are using equipment to test for leaks, you should at least have decent equipment. Hopefully the gas company will be testing this line before it is turned on.



I agree, anytime I have a leak the 1st place I always check is the gauge/test setup.


----------



## MACPLUMB (May 10, 2009)

FIRST OF ALL THE GAS CO. DOE'S NOT TEST THE GAS PIPE ! !

THAT IS WHY YOU USE A LIC. PLUMBER AND PAY FOR THE PERMIT,

THE GAS CO. GO'ES BY THE INSPECTORS SIGN OFF AS JOB COMPLETE

NO NO YOU SHOULD NOT ACCEPT THIS AMOUNT OF LEAK AS NO BIG DEAL

GOOGLE GAS EXPLOSIONS ON INTERNET TO SEE WHAT I MEAN ! !   :

I GET GOOGLE ALERTS EVERYDAY ON GAS EXPLOSIONS SOMEWHERE CHECK

YOUR NEWS FOR LAST WEEK WHERE A STRIP MALL WAS DESTROYED

BY A GAS LEAK  THEY CAUGHT THIS ONE ON VIDEO WITH THE FIRE DEPT.

STANDING BY WHILE IT WAS BEING WORKED ON ! !

ONLY ACCEPT THE SIGNOFF BY A LIC. INSPECTOR YOUR FAMILY IS TOO
PRECIOUS TO TAKE A CHANCE ON ANY THING LESS ! !


----------



## Redwood (May 11, 2009)

geo fan said:


> what he should do is get him to put at least 30 psi of nitogen which wont condense and spray soap bubbles on every joint in the system I have seen the tracpipe adapters leak if the cut wasnt clean if he keeps blowing you off give a call to the town hall the the inspector has a heads up on the situation in CT they want a 30 psi test to hold for 24 hours
> 
> 
> oil spills and gas kills



CSST is not to be tested with soap solution!
It can cause corrosion of the CSST!


----------

